# Boot Spikes?



## Mikeklogging (Mar 25, 2009)

Does anyone know what's up with the screws/holes in the bottom of logger boots are you supposed to take the screws out and put "caulks" in them (i think thats the right term)

if so does anyone know where to get spikes, caulks, etc..

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 25, 2009)

Mikeklogging said:


> Does anyone know what's up with the screws/holes in the bottom of logger boots are you supposed to take the screws out and put "caulks" in them (i think thats the right term)
> 
> if so does anyone know where to get spikes, caulks, etc..
> 
> ...



you can get corks from baileys, madsen's, white's, etc.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 25, 2009)

If your talkin bout the ones that go around the outside, no they hold the boot together leave em alone....


----------



## Mikeklogging (Mar 25, 2009)

so you would olny cork the heel of the boot?


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 25, 2009)

Mikeklogging said:


> so you would olny cork the heel of the boot?



the whole outsole. cork boots have about 20-25 corks on each outsole.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 25, 2009)

If you buy a pair of corks they come alreay installed. Don't mess with any other holes or screws you find in a boot, unless you want the boot to have some serious problems. Logger is a style of boot, it doesn't neccessarily(sp) mean the are logging/cork boots.


Owl


----------



## Mikeklogging (Mar 25, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> If you buy a pair of corks they come alreay installed. Don't mess with any other holes or screws you find in a boot, unless you want the boot to have some serious problems. Logger is a style of boot, it doesn't neccessarily(sp) mean the are logging/cork boots.
> 
> 
> Owl



how would i know if they are made for corks?

it doesn't make sense that they olny have holes for corks in the heel


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 25, 2009)

Mikeklogging said:


> how would i know if they are made for corks?
> 
> it doesn't make sense that they olny have holes for corks in the heel



post some pics and we'll help you out.

from the sounds of it, you don't have cork boots.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 25, 2009)

What the heck kinda boots r they? I have seen some Husky boots with holes in the soles that u can put little wanna b studs in them they do sell the kits also avail. 4 some of those orange chainsaw boots. The holes r only in the heel portion on the ones that I have seen. I have never tried them, but know a fella that did and they didn't make it a day he took them out. They r kinda like round like a tire stud. Pretty much like walking on marbles. They do not thread, but press in with a special tool.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 26, 2009)

Hobnails?


----------



## slowp (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's my boots. They came as all new ones do, with spikes in them. Otherwise, you might be inclined to wear them and get the holes plugged up with mud and stuff. Just like golf shoes. Some come with permanent spikes. These use the same wrench as a golf spiked shoe.


----------



## RavensRoost (Mar 26, 2009)

Slowp, some nice older Aladin lamps there behind the boots!


----------



## slowp (Mar 26, 2009)

RavensRoost said:


> Slowp, some nice older Aladin lamps there behind the boots!



Thanks. They get used when the power goes off. Which isn't too often here.
We have good power guys.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 26, 2009)

Dident you say that you dident like the feel of thoes wescos Slope?

If they where twice the size i would get em off ya..


----------



## joesawer (Mar 26, 2009)

RavensRoost said:


> Slowp, some nice older Aladin lamps there behind the boots!





In another time and place, my grandparents had a maid that left one on top of a dresser. Evidently the tall chimney was too close to the ceiling and burned their house very badly.


----------



## slowp (Mar 27, 2009)

joesawer said:


> In another time and place, my grandparents had a maid that left one on top of a dresser. Evidently the tall chimney was too close to the ceiling and burned their house very badly.



Yes. They have to be watched. The lamps, I mean. They'll be going ok then start flaming out the chimney. When I lived in the third world of (shudder) CA, our power was shut off frequently. A coworker almost burned her house down because she fell asleep with one on and it was starting to scorch the ceiling when she woke. 

The boots shown are not Wescos. They are made in Centralia, WA and are Kuliens.


----------



## RavensRoost (Mar 27, 2009)

Slowp, is my memory correct: Kulien's is near Madsen's?


----------



## slowp (Mar 27, 2009)

RavensRoost said:


> Slowp, is my memory correct: Kulien's is near Madsen's?



They're probably 2 or 3 miles apart. Madsens is in Chehalis, Kuliens is in Centralia and both towns are more like one. Kuliens is in downtown Centralia--the old part.


----------



## rdbee (Apr 2, 2009)

This thread reminds me of a funny story. A few years ago a guy on my crew had previously taken all the caulks out of his boots for a concrete laboring job during the off-season.
So anyway the first night we're in camp he borrows my caulk wrench and try to re-caulk his boots. Of course, there's no way in hell that dried concrete is going to come out. 
So long story short he's floppin' around on slicks for the next 3 weeks.


----------

